# Off to the PI!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 24, 2011)

I leave Tuesday April 26th for the PI. I will be returning May 11th. I'm not sure if I'll have internet access or not. If you need to contact me you can try datutim@gmail.com.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2011)

Have a good trip!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 24, 2011)

Enjoy!  I was in Olongapo City in the 1980's, when we had a Naval base at Subic Bay.  I wasn't there for the MA training, though.  Beautiful place.  Amazing people.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 25, 2011)

-Take care over there! Let us know how the trip went when you return!


Andrew


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a safe trip and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking forward to spending my birthday in the PI!


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2011)

Have a good trip!


----------

